# loner convict



## rizkybuziness (Sep 21, 2006)

Are convicts less aggressive when by themselves? Do they do well alone?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

they do fine alone but are still mean SOB's.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

well Gs it depends cuz when I had phantom he was the biggest chicken I ever saw lol but some times it depends on the sex, and gs u need to stop beating me to the con ones lol


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

IMO they are way different alone than breeding. also if you have mixed sex in the tank they might be more aggressive since cons will xbreed with a lot of centrals. but if you have a single con with other cichlids make sure they all have there space and you shouldnt have any real aggression problems, its when space gets limited or breeding starts then you get into trouble.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I had to laugh when I first read this. Well sure, anything is less aggressive when it doesn't have anything to be aggressive towards.  A bully isn't a bully if he hasn't got anyone to bully.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

insert midas to show lone fish can be super aggressive... http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/midas2.jpg

his father came flying out of the tank (literly about a 3-4' jump away from the tank and landed on a chair) during feeding time when my friend on the other side of the room waived his hands in the air. He also jumped out of the tank and held on to my upper lip when i was trying to reattach the heater to the glass and lost track of him, liplocking with a fish isnt fun but it is quite funny trying to explain where all the red holes on my lip came from.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

lmao gump u should be more careful and lip locking should only be for lovers lol not sayin that u dont love it aor anything like that


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_LMAO would pay to see that video! _


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

i have found that when faced with another highly agressive fish convicts will cool down. Untill the other fish gets bigger than the convict and starts being a bully.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

IDK about that dudemac cuz my the con i had bullied an oscar twice its size


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

My convict was the bully of the tank, then i got a texas cichlid able half the convicts size. The convict still bullied him, but the texas was getting bigger and the convict was not. One day I saw the texas swimming around the tank and the convict hidding. A couple of weeks later, i saw the convict laying on his size in the cave. I got the net out to try and get it up, turns out it was just the head. 

Be nice to the little ones because they may grow up


----------

